# [SOLVED] Photoshop CS3 Extended Copy and Paste



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, whenever i select something (Whether a layer or a selection) i cannot copy or cut. I can't paste either. How do i do this.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended Copy and Paste*

Have you tried the usual keys for cut, copy and paste as used in most applications, Ctrl-X-C-V?

Do you gave the correct layer selected? For example, if the part of the image you want to copy is on the background layer and you have layer 1 selected, you will only be copying what's in the selected area on layer 1, nothing below it.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended Copy and Paste*

Yes i have tried the keys and i have tried many diff layers but none will copy.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended Copy and Paste*

Have you always had this problem with CS3? Any new plugins installed recently?

Can you copy/paste in single layer images?

After selecting an area, hold down the Ctrl key to switch to the cut/move tool. Does it work properly?

Try 'Purge All'. If you're working on an image with multiple layers and you're low on RAM, clearing the history will free up some memory. Not sure if this will help, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended Copy and Paste*

I actually installed it not long ago. I haven't put any plug ins on but brushes i have.

I can't copy and paste any other than text using text tool.

Yeah, using the selecting works. 

I can move layers in the program, but not copy to clipboard.

I copy an image from GIMP 2.2 to the clipboard and adobe photoshop says:

could not import clipboard because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended Copy and Paste*

i'm fairly sure i've come across this before, but it was a few years ago. since cs3 does allow copy & paste i think this is a corrupt installation. be sure anti virus is disabled when you install any software.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 Extended Copy and Paste*

Well, yeah AV was off, but i ran an update and that fixed it. It all works now.


----------

